# Cute pic's of our Dane Puppies...



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

This is Desiree (Black pup) & Akeil (Axel) (Harleguin pup)
We are keeping Akeil and his sister Desiree is going up for adoption when she is 4 months old in about 3 weeks...
Are they not adorable?


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

awwwwwwww very cute!!! Thanks for sharing =) I love the kisses picture!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

LOL Showing some love.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow....how many dogs do you have? lol


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Those Dane pups are adorable! Talk about cute photos. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

what beasutiful puppies - very expressive faces!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd have to keep them both...look at her kiss (lick) him!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

They are really cute. I always liked Danes.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

They are gorgeous! I love the _kisses_ picture too...boy, you caught that one just perfect!

Did you happen to catch last nights episode of "It's Me or The Dog" on Animal Planet Channel? Victoria Stilwell (U.K. dog trainer) dealt with a family that had 3 danes and one of them was a naughty puppy. He was basically a good natured fellow...just very large and strong and unsocialized, so when he got excited about anything he would pull his owners down and drag them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What gorgeous puppies. I love the kiss picture. I can see why you would want to keep hm, love the eyes.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Awww that 2nd pic is adorable. Gotta love the large pups!!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

They're beautiful. What do they typically weigh at that age?

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love the one you're keeping she is gorgeous!.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kerri you're going to have to build a bigger house and buy more land! Don't you have mastiff's too? Maybe I'm thinking of someone else.

I always enjoy going up the dog day care the Golden rescue's intake coordinator owns. Her business partner is involved in Dane rescue and there are always several at the day care. They are such regal, graceful dogs.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

I love danes great pics!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

OOOOH, they are just gorgeous, beautiful! Did you know this was also my choice for a dog if I didn't get a golden. They are awesome! Big...but awesome!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

We now are up to 13 dogs of our own...

I did see the It's me or the Dog episode last night, he was a good boy with the proper training...

Yes we are going to need more land and a bigger home soon, and yes we do have the Eng. Mastiffs as well...

The hubby loves the BIG dogs, I'll stick with retriever size please!!!LOL..


----------

